# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_95SD - LG GU297,GU297a,E400g,E405,E405f,E730,E730f,E739 and E906 added.

## hassan riach

New version - LGQ_1_95SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG GU297,GU297a,E400g,E405,E405f,E730,E730f,E739 and E906.

----------


## serag1988

وينه الرابط ويريت شرح تسطيب البرنامج على الجوال lg e906

----------

